# Dave



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Dave was bragging to his boss one day, "You know, I know Everyone there is to know. Just name someone, anyone, and I know them"

Tired of his boasting, his boss called his bluff, "OK, Dave, how about Tom Cruise?"

Dave replied "Tom and I are old friends, and I can prove it." So Dave and his boss fly out to Hollywood and knock on Tom Cruise's door and Tom Cruise shouts, "Dave! What's happenin? Great to see you! Come on in for a beer!

Although impressed, Dave's boss is still sceptical. After they leave Cruise's house, he tells Dave that he thinks him knowing Cruise was just lucky. "No, no, just name anyone else," Dave says.

"President Bush," his boss quickly retorts. "Yup," Dave says,"Old buddies, 
let's fly out to Washington."

And off they go. At the White House, Bush spots Dave on the tour and motions him and his boss over, saying, "Dave, what a surprise, I was just on my way to a meeting, but you and your friend come on in and let's have a cup of coffee first and catch up."

Well, the boss is very shaken by now but still not totally convinced. 
After they leave the White House grounds he expresses his doubts to Dave, who again implores him to name anyone else.

"The pope," his boss replies.

"Sure!" says Dave. "My folks are from Poland, and I've known the Pope a long time."

So off they fly to Rome. Dave and his boss are assembled with the masses in Vatican Square when Dave says, "This will never work. I can't catch the Pope's eye among all these people. Tell you what, I know all the guards so let me just go upstairs and I'll come out on the balcony with the Pope." And he disappears into the crowd headed toward the Vatican.

Sure enough, half an hour later Dave emerges with the Pope on the balconybut by the time Dave returns, he finds that his boss has had a heart
attack and is surrounded by paramedics. Working his way to his boss' side,
Dave asks him, "What happened?" His boss looks up and says, "I was doing fine 
until you and the Pope came out on the balcony and the man next to me said:

................

................

"Who the f*#k's that on the balcony with Dave?" ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Its all True - even more amazing that the story got out. Now even more people will know me - ah the price of fame.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

> Its all True - even more amazing that the story got out. Now even more people will know me - ah the price of fame.
> 
> Dave


Howdy Dave,
How's it going? It's been a while and I never thought I'd find you on here! My TTR is going back to the dealers on Tuesday to have armour plating and toughened glass fitted, you can never be too careful you know. Take care Dave, Bushy.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Hey dubya. What are your opinions on the forum split? Sanctions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Hey dubya. What are your opinions on the forum split? Sanctions?


Why can't we all just, get along?

This forum split is nonsense, I would normally say, let's just have it out, go to war, kill them all, but if Wak wants to do his own thing, then fine, what the hell, who cares? I remember when I brought by TTR way back in '63 this forum was a place to have a laugh, exchange real technical tips. No one took themselves too seriously, and everyone knew everyone else. The TTOC wasn't necessary and 'meets' were every other month rather than every other day like they seem to be now. Of course, I could never dream of coming on a 'meet' because it would be far too expensive for me to ship my car across to Europe, and I wouldn't want to mix with the likes of you in a traditional english 'pub', that's just not my scene, but I don't force my opinions on anyone.

Now, who's got the joint? [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Sorry bushy I passed it to the young lady intern . . .

Dave


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: Another one worth the bump!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

